# Health cover under pension age



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Sorry if this has been done before..
We are looking to come and buy a property which we intend to use for the winter. Then back to UK in summer.. we are looking to rent it out when we're not there.. as I'm assuming we will be paying Spanish tax on any rental income will this entitle us to Spanish healthcare?? I'm 54 my partner is 64 with a small private pension.. any info would be great.. thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mollymonster said:


> Sorry if this has been done before..
> We are looking to come and buy a property which we intend to use for the winter. Then back to UK in summer.. we are looking to rent it out when we're not there.. as I'm assuming we will be paying Spanish tax on any rental income will this entitle us to Spanish healthcare?? I'm 54 my partner is 64 with a small private pension.. any info would be great.. thanks


No, paying income tax in Spain does not entitle you to healthcare. Only paying social security contributions (if you are either working with a legal contract, or self employed) does that.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

And it is worth clarifying that you will pay the tax on the property whether or not it is rented.

If rented, you pay on the actual income, if empty, you pay on a calculated "hypothetical" rent.


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

So it looks like I'm going to need private healthcare?? Sorry only just starting to research so a bit "thick" about it all!!!!! Rough guidelines of costs for basic cover just to make us legal?? Any idea?? Cheers


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Overandout said:


> And it is worth clarifying that you will pay the tax on the property whether or not it is rented.
> 
> If rented, you pay on the actual income, if empty, you pay on a calculated "hypothetical" rent.


When you say 'pay the tax on the property' do you mean the property tax/rubbish tax etc?? Thanks


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mollymonster said:


> So it looks like I'm going to need private healthcare?? Sorry only just starting to research so a bit "thick" about it all!!!!! Rough guidelines of costs for basic cover just to make us legal?? Any idea?? Cheers


Sorry disagree,you are not thick at all.We have all had to start somewhere.The nice thing for you is you have the internet and forums like this to get all your answers off very knowledgeable people.When i look back it would have been nice but when we came no internet no forums.A greeting.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

mollymonster said:


> When you say 'pay the tax on the property' do you mean the property tax/rubbish tax etc?? Thanks


Well, you will have to pay those taxes known as "IBI" and "TRAU" on any property you have in Spain, as do all owners.

But also, if your property in Spain is not your main residency, you also have to pay the income tax. And this can be either the "real" income, or the "theoretical" income.

Assuming you will not be tax residents in Spain, this will be through a non-resident's tax return, and the amount you pay depends on several variables.


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Thank you &#55357;&#56832; yes this forum is a great help.. there's just sooo much to take into consideration.. bet it was a nightmare with no internet info at your fingertips.. really appreciate all the info off people who have "been there, done that". &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mollymonster said:


> So it looks like I'm going to need private healthcare?? Sorry only just starting to research so a bit "thick" about it all!!!!! Rough guidelines of costs for basic cover just to make us legal?? Any idea?? Cheers


Basic cover wouldn't be enough to make you legal, I'm afraid. In order for you to be able to register as a resident you have to provide proof of comprehensive private health insurance with no co-payments. And of course, if you take out private insurance it has to be paid for for the whole year, including the period you will spend out of Spain.

As to the cost, it will depend to a large extent on whether either of your have any pre-existing conditions. If you have, it would be either more difficult to obtain cover or the premiums would be higher. Most policies don't include the cost of medication so that would have to be paid for separately.

My husband and I (68 and 61) have been insured with the same company for nearly 9 years now, our premiums are now €128 per month for the two of us and we did not have any pre-existing conditions when we took the policy out.


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for the info.. really appreciate it.. just been reading on another thread.. that when my partner gets to 65 he's covered for healthcare and as his "spouse" I will also be covered as his dependent?? Do you have any knowledge of this?? I'm a little concerned that although we've lived together a long time we're not actually married.. so need to check if that's a problem.. again many thanks
PS is there a central government dept in spain that I can contact for this sort of info??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> Well, you will have to pay those taxes known as "IBI" and "TRAU" on any property you have in Spain, as do all owners.
> 
> But also, if your property in Spain is not your main residency, you also have to pay the income tax. And this can be either the "real" income, or the "theoretical" income.
> 
> Assuming you will not be tax residents in Spain, this will be through a non-resident's tax return, and the amount you pay depends on several variables.


TRAU is normally basura - never seen it called TRAU before


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mollymonster said:


> Thank you for the info.. really appreciate it.. just been reading on another thread.. that when my partner gets to 65 he's covered for healthcare and as his "spouse" I will also be covered as his dependent?? Do you have any knowledge of this?? I'm a little concerned that although we've lived together a long time we're not actually married.. so need to check if that's a problem.. again many thanks
> PS is there a central government dept in spain that I can contact for this sort of info??


As a pensioner,your partner will need to contact the Overseas team at TVP Newcastle and get a form S1. He will have to ask for you to be included as hisr dependant BUT since there is no marriage or other contract between you, it is highly unlikely that they will include you. Possession of the S1 entitles the bearer to apply for healthcare under the Spanish system.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

So if you spend 90 + 90 days in Spain do you also need private health insurance?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Robors2 said:


> So if you spend 90 + 90 days in Spain do you also need private health insurance?


If you are here as a visitor/on holiday/working on a temporary contract for a short period, a EHIC will cover you for basics (treatment of your primary and associated health conditions*, etc.) but not for repatriation or anything else.

* If for example, you had a heart attack, then you would be treated and any treatment such as the insertion of stent(s) would be covered but, if you also had cataracts, they would not be covered because they are not associated with your emergency treatment.

So, if you are here for longer periods the basic answer is, private health insurance is essential.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> As a pensioner,your partner will need to contact the Overseas team at TVP Newcastle and get a form S1. He will have to ask for you to be included as hisr dependant BUT since there is no marriage or other contract between you, it is highly unlikely that they will include you. Possession of the S1 entitles the bearer to apply for healthcare under the Spanish system.


Not necessarily true. My partner and I are not married, but the lovely people in Newcastle were happy to say that I'm her dependent, which is true, financially.

Talk to Newcastle, the only definitive answer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevec2x said:


> Not necessarily true. My partner and I are not married, but the lovely people in Newcastle were happy to say that I'm her dependent, which is true, financially.
> 
> Talk to Newcastle, the only definitive answer.


Yes the DWP as often as not will do so

But not everywhere in Spain will accept dependent status, without an apostilled marriage cert.


----------



## cvrp (Feb 16, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Basic cover wouldn't be enough to make you legal, I'm afraid. In order for you to be able to register as a resident you have to provide proof of comprehensive private health insurance with no co-payments. And of course, if you take out private insurance it has to be paid for for the whole year, including the period you will spend out of Spain.
> 
> As to the cost, it will depend to a large extent on whether either of your have any pre-existing conditions. If you have, it would be either more difficult to obtain cover or the premiums would be higher. Most policies don't include the cost of medication so that would have to be paid for separately.
> 
> My husband and I (68 and 61) have been insured with the same company for nearly 9 years now, our premiums are now €128 per month for the two of us and we did not have any pre-existing conditions when we took the policy out.


Lynn R, what company are you insured under?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cvrp said:


> Lynn R, what company are you insured under?


Prevision Medica www.previsionmedica.com

However, they may not be of any use to you as they are quite a small company who only cover Malaga province and part of Cordoba province in Andalucia.


----------



## cvrp (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Lynn! 
You’re absolutely right. We’re looking into the Valencia area, for now.
Just need to explore all opportunities.
&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## TVFH (Oct 29, 2017)

*Private or public insurance?*



Lynn R said:


> Basic cover wouldn't be enough to make you legal, I'm afraid. In order for you to be able to register as a resident you have to provide proof of comprehensive private health insurance with no co-payments. And of course, if you take out private insurance it has to be paid for for the whole year, including the period you will spend out of Spain.
> 
> As to the cost, it will depend to a large extent on whether either of your have any pre-existing conditions. If you have, it would be either more difficult to obtain cover or the premiums would be higher. Most policies don't include the cost of medication so that would have to be paid for separately.
> 
> My husband and I (68 and 61) have been insured with the same company for nearly 9 years now, our premiums are now €128 per month for the two of us and we did not have any pre-existing conditions when we took the policy out.


Hi Lynn,

I read something about the Government State medical cover is €65 per month for under 65 years and €137 per month for over 65 years....is this a different Health system and how do you apply for it?

Is it better to take out Private Health Insurance and does that cost more?

What documents do you need to apply for either?

Do you need Health Insurance to apply for NIE and/or Residencia permit and which of these do you apply for first?

Cheers,


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

TVFH said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> I read something about the Government State medical cover is €65 per month for under 65 years and €137 per month for over 65 years....is this a different Health system and how do you apply for it?
> 
> ...


That system is called the Convenio Especial and it costs €60 per person per month for those aged under 65 and €157 per person per month for those aged 65 and over, and gives you access to the public healthcare system. It doesn't include the cost of medications. You apply via the TGSS (Social Security Dept).

You need to have been officially resident in Spain (ie registered) for at least one year before becoming eligible for the Convenio Especial, so if you are below pension age it would be necessary to have private medical insurance for at least the first year anyway.

After the first year, is it better to have private medical insurance or state cover under the Convenio Especial? Well, it depends on your circumstances. Private medical insurance can, depending on which company you choose, work out cheaper than the Convenio Especial - but that won't be the case if you had pre-existing conditions which make obtaining cover more difficult or more expensive. The Convenio Especial covers all pre-existing conditions at no extra cost, so that's an advantage for those who had health problems before moving to Spain. Few private health policies include the cost of medication (although some will reimburse a proportion of the cost, but premiums for those would be higher anyway), so no difference with the Convenio Especial there. With private medical insurance there would be shorter waiting times, especially to see specialists, and quicker access to elective hospital treatment. 

Yes, if you're not covered by an S1 from the UK you would need private health insurance in order to register as a resident so you need to arrange that first before going to register at the Extranjeria. It must be a comprehensive policy with no co-payments (that is, not having to pay any additional fee to consult a doctor or for treatment other than the annual premium - like an excess). 

I didn't need any documents as such to apply for private health insurance - just complete the company's application form and do answer their questions about pre-existing conditions or previous treatment honestly, because if you don't and try to make a claim subsequently, the company won't pay out so it isn't worth taking the risk.

What documents do you need to register as a resident? Completed EX18 form (you can find information about this in the FAQs on the forum) and a photocopy, your passport plus a copy, your private health insurance policy document, and evidence of sufficient financial resources. The last bit can be a movable feast as different Extranjeria offices in different areas can and do ask for different things, so really it's best to check with your local one as to what they require once you have settled on where you are going to live.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

PS One advantage of the Convenio Especial over private health insurance which I forgot - with the Convenio Especial your payments would not increase (whilst you remain under 65) each year as private health insurance premiums do.


----------



## TVFH (Oct 29, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> That system is called the Convenio Especial and it costs €60 per person per month for those aged under 65 and €157 per person per month for those aged 65 and over, and gives you access to the public healthcare system. It doesn't include the cost of medications. You apply via the TGSS (Social Security Dept).
> 
> You need to have been officially resident in Spain (ie registered) for at least one year before becoming eligible for the Convenio Especial, so if you are below pension age it would be necessary to have private medical insurance for at least the first year anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynn,

Many thanks for taking the time to give that comprehensive explanation which covers everything we needed to know. 

Much appreciated,

TVFH


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TVFH said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> I read something about the Government State medical cover is €65 per month for under 65 years and €137 per month for over 65 years....is this a different Health system and how do you apply for it?
> 
> ...


If under retirement age you'll have to have private insurance for the first year, because you can only apply for the govt _convenio especial _ after 12 months as a registered resident. 

You'll need health insurance in order to register as resident. If you don't already have a NIE, you will be issued with one when you register.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If your main residence is in the UK, and your Spanish property is just for extended holidays (no time limit specified), your EHIC (European Health Insurance Card) will cover your healthcare within the Spanish state system, both for emergencies and pre-existing conditions.

https://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/countryguide/Pages/EEAcountries.aspx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> If your main residence is in the UK, and your Spanish property is just for extended holidays (no time limit specified), your EHIC (European Health Insurance Card) will cover your healthcare within the Spanish state system, both for emergencies and pre-existing conditions.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/countryguide/Pages/EEAcountries.aspx


But if you are here more than 90 days continuously, then you will be deemed to be a resident and must register as such and for that your EHIC is not acceptable, ergo you will require private medical insurance or an S1


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> If your main residence is in the UK, and your Spanish property is just for extended holidays (no time limit specified), your EHIC (European Health Insurance Card) will cover your healthcare within the Spanish state system, both for emergencies and pre-existing conditions.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/countryguide/Pages/EEAcountries.aspx


Strictly speaking you should leave Spain for a day or two before the end of a continuous 90 day period. This resets the countdown before you're required to register on the padron. 

As a UK resident you can get extended stay holiday insurance from Staysure...https://www.staysure.co.uk/travel-insurance/long-stay/ 

HTH


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

With the pre existing conditions, although personally I don't fall in that category, I have read on other threads, they have no way of checking on these, maybe things have changed. saying that of course it is always better to tell the truth, I think .......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> Strictly speaking you should leave Spain for a day or two before the end of a continuous 90 day period. This resets the countdown before you're required to register on the padron.
> 
> As a UK resident you can get extended stay holiday insurance from Staysure...https://www.staysure.co.uk/travel-insurance/long-stay/
> 
> HTH


Not for registering on the padrón - for registering as resident.

They are two different things entirely. You should only register on the padrón if you spend more than half the year here.


----------

